# KORRES Greek Yoghurt After-Sun Cooling Gel



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Just in case you miss some spots when applying, treat your sunburn to *KORRES Greek Yoghurt After-Sun Cooling Ge*l. The ultra-cooling cream gel provides long-lasting freshness and comfort to the face and body. The nourishing Greek Yoghurt hydrates the skin, instantly relieving excessive heat and stinging, while the Cooling Gel helps to reduce skin redness and prolong suntan. For maximum cooling effect, keep refrigerated. ($26; Sephora.com.)


----------

